
Show HN: Bail – get out of your commitments without the guilt - chris140957
https://www.bail-app.pw/#/?v=1
======
chris140957
Hi all,

A few months ago, I posted about my startup idea, Bail:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250962)

I've now finished building the application, as an integration with Google
Calendars, and its just passed the Google oAuth verification process.

My original post got a lot of attention, both positive and negative. I'm
interested to see how the conversation goes this time, now the actual app
exists.

I'm aware that this is a terrible time to launch, given most people will have
cancelled most of their plans due to COVID-19 anyway, but interested to hear
feedback regardless

Thanks for looking, Chris

